# Anyone do leather work?



## dgreer (Sep 16, 2013)

I've been doing leather work off and on for about 3 years. I made a little bit of money making wallets when I started. I'm trying to get back at it now thinking of doing flea markets and such. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Not much experience, but a few years ago, I bought a beginners set of leather working tools.
It had some fun with them, but never really got too involved.
I wanted to get good at it and make wallets, fork bags, and solo seats, but just couldn't ever get myself too involved with it.


----------



## dgreer (Sep 16, 2013)

My cousin does motorcycle seats as well as wallets and stuff and he stays busy. It's alot of fun when you get into it and it's very relaxing. Even if you don't sell anything you should try making yourself a wallet or something you can use. Even if you decide you don't like the hobby you will still have something that will last a hundred times longer than what you would buy from most stores.


----------



## willowworker (Dec 4, 2010)

My daughter has dabbled in the horse world since she was a teen in 4-H. She has boarded her horses at friends who show world champions in various shows. She helps train their horses and then shows them herself occasionally. It is too rich a hobby for her to ever get fully emersed in it. 

However, being that she mingles (LOL) in that world she has access to leather workers who are top notch. It takes a lot of hard work to get to that top notch place, but once you are there your saddles, other horse gear, leather people gear will get you to a place where you can make BIG money with your work!

You can also go to local(county) and state horse shows, and things like hat bands, key fobs, boots, holsters, any type of horse/rider gear//decorations will bring you a nice price. Leather journal covers seem to be in demand...decorated with a horse theme, or personalized with horse carving and horses name. These local shows are more a craft like atmosphere. 

Those are some of the things I have seen at her horse shows. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## Jim Finn (Sep 7, 2009)

I have done a little leather tooling a few years ago. I still make fireplace bellows but I no longer do leather tooling on them. I now do inlay on the front of them. I am primarily a wood worker.


----------



## Rohn (Nov 16, 2011)

I make lots of hand tooled holsters, some belts, wallets and stuff.


























































Well I guess that is enough pictures for now.
What kind of leather work are you interested in dgreer?


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Rohn, your leather work is amazing. If I had time i would learn to make holsters and sheathes. Matter of fact I was thinking about trying to make a sheath for my camp axe just to try it. Your tooling sure looks nice. Thanks for posting the great photos!


----------

